# Sex my frogs please?



## Raccoon (Mar 11, 2013)

I can't sex them so i'll leave it to dendroboard
































thanks for any help!


----------



## Raccoon (Mar 11, 2013)

bump.
please i need help


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

I love the "sex my frogs" game!!! 

The one with big spots female, the one with small spots is a male.

That's my best guess at least! =) 


Brad


----------



## Raccoon (Mar 11, 2013)

Dendrobati said:


> I love the "sex my frogs" game!!!
> 
> The one with big spots female, the one with small spots is a male.
> 
> ...


And you base that on the size or toepads or what?


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Based on toes , left male and female on right


----------

